# Bedding



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

What does everyone do with their bedding before putting in the mice cages? Bake it, freeze it, nothing?


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

I freeze it.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't bother doing anything with it. My mice have mites only once, and it cleared up straight away with one squirt of mite spray on each mouse. I clean out all my cages completely two or three times a week, it's much more hassle to treat bedding than to treat mice 

Sarah xxx


----------

